# PDO - Paladio Group



## Lucky_Country (20 March 2009)

I have been on the lookout for an engineering company which sevices the mining industry that is very reasonably priced and finally came across PDO.

PDO has top management ex EDI and Sandvik with the younger managers seems destined to lead the subsidary company Decimil to become a major player in construction after getting awards for top under 40 managers.

300m in contracts with the biggest players in resources not to many shares on issue and a complete suit of services offered.

Should do real well over the coming months imo.


----------



## reggie_105 (15 June 2009)

*Re: Paladio Group*

Wish i saw this tip 3 months ago, its flying now. Especially looking the goods after the announcement on Thursday re. new contracts. Definately a stock to watch.


----------

